# Need TCU code list for N16 Pulsar or similar



## N16r (Jun 12, 2009)

I own an automatic N16 2005 Nissan Pulsar in Australia. I believe it is known in the US as the Asian version of the Sentra. 

Ref:
Nissan Sentra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nissan Pulsar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I recently had some transmission trouble, and currently it is proving very difficult to diagnose. For the second time in 2 weeks, It did not want to go into gear when placed into D after revearsing out of my driveway. There was some power going to the wheels, just enough to climb a cerb and park, but engine seemed to rev freely at about 2000rpm. After switching off and on, I got a TCU warning - O/D light flashed 16 times, all equally appart. After switching off and on again, the problem went away. My local Nissan service centre couldn't find anything wrong. The problem cannot be replicated so I cant even show the problem to Nissan.

Before I hand it over for another week of pointless road tests, which will not show any symptoms, I have been trying to troubleshoot it on my own. I found a generic self-diagnostic procedure that brings up a code from the TCU. According to any forum I found, the O/D light should flash in a sequence similar to the warning. Apparently, for most Nissan models, the sequence is one long flash to indicate the start of the sequence, then 10 short flashes which should tell you what is wrong. However, the N16 has 1 long flash, then 11 short flashes, not 10. Does anyone know of a list of TCU codes that may apply to the N16 Pulsar? Any advise would be appreciated because the transmission still has about 2 months of warranty.


----------

